# throw a tantrum



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

I threw a tantrum. Like a three-year old.

Τι είδους ξεσπάσματα έχει ένα τρίχρονο παιδί; Πώς να αποδώσω εδώ το throw a tantrum;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 19, 2008)

Τα πήρα στο κρανίο; Έχω δει (λίγα, ευτυχώς) τρίχρονα που ταίριαζαν απόλυτα στη φράση.


----------



## wings (Jul 19, 2008)

Το Magenta δίνει «(παιδικά) πείσματα» για το tantrum. Νομίζω πως ταιριάζει.


----------



## cythere (Jul 19, 2008)

Με έπιασε κρίση; Έβαλα / πάτησα τις τσιρίδες;


----------



## curry (Jul 19, 2008)

Άρχισα να χτυπιέμαι σαν τρίχρονο;
Έχω δει κι εγώ κάτι τέτοια κινούμενα τερατάκια...


----------



## wings (Jul 19, 2008)

Ίσως μπορείς να πεις και «μ' έπιασε το γινάτι», «μουλάρωσα».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

Το "άρχισα να χτυπιέμαι" και το "έβαλα τις τσιρίδες" νομίζω ότι ταιριάζουν με εικόνα κακομαθημένου τρίχρονου. Το "μουλάρωσα" στο συγκεκριμένο κόντεξτ που έχω δεν ταιριάζει, επειδή περιγράφει κρίση με φωνές και ουρλιαχτά.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την ταχύτατη ανταπόκριση :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Να μεταφέρω μέρος από τις εμπειρίες μιας μητέρας στο φόρουμ των γονιών:

Να πω κι εγώ τις πικρές εμπειρίες μου περί διαπαιδαγώγησης...
Όταν την πιάνει *κρίση υστερίας* τη μικρή, αρχίζει να σκούζει προειδοποιητικά (λέμε τότε ότι απογειώνεται το αεροπλάνο ή απλώνει το ζωνάρι για καβγά!) και στη συνέχεια με ή χωρίς αφορμή (ό,τι και να της πω δηλαδή ήρεμα ή θυμωμένα) αρχίζει να ουρλιάζει στη διαπασών, πέφτει κάτω, αρχίζει να χτυπιέται κι είτε παίρνει μαξιλάρι και αρχίζει να χτυπάει το κεφάλι της είτε πάει στις γωνίες του καναπέ και κοπανιέται. Ευτυχώς είναι μαλακός ο καναπές!!! Παλιότερα ήταν χειρότερο αφού χτυπούσε εν ψυχρώ το κεφάλι της στο πάτωμα και ήταν όλο μελανιές.
[...] τη ρωτούσα τι θέλει ή τι έχει, αν θύμωσε, αν κουράστηκε, αν βαρέθηκε κι όταν άρχιζε την ... παράσταση την άφηνα να τσιρίζει, πηγαίνοντας πιο πέρα, ασχολούμενη με κάποια δουλειά και κοιτάζοντάς την πότε πότε χωρίς θυμό αλλά ερωτηματικά. Είχα διαβάσει και σε ένα βιβλίο ότι αν φύγεις από το δωμάτιο της αφαιρείς την προσοχή και χωρίς ... ακροατήριο η παράσταση σταματάει. Ωστόσο η μικρή συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη.
Όλο αυτό το βιολί κρατάει συνήθως δέκα λεπτά με τέταρτο. Κάποιες φορές επιχείρησα να την κρατήσω αγκαλιά και όχι μόνο έφαγα κεφαλιές και κουτουλιές και όλα τα ... καλά, αλλά αγρίευε χειρότερα γιατί προσπαθούσε να ξεφύγει!!
Παρατήρησα ότι πιο τακτικά την πιάνει όταν αρχίζει να νυστάζει το μεσημέρι και αφού ξυπνήσει (δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κοιμηθεί το μεσημέρι, καθώς δεν αντέχει από την υπερδραστηριότητα που έχει). Έφτασα να χρονομετρώ τις τσιρίδες και στα επτά λεπτά πήγαινα κοντά της και της έλεγα "αγκαλίτσα;". Αν αντιδρούσε ερχόταν και καθόταν αγκαλιά αν όχι, συνέχιζε να χτυπιέται.
[η συνέχεια εκεί]


----------



## cythere (Jul 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> κρίση υστερίας...αρχίζει να ουρλιάζει στη διαπασών, πέφτει κάτω, αρχίζει να χτυπιέται κι είτε παίρνει μαξιλάρι και αρχίζει να χτυπάει το κεφάλι της είτε πάει στις γωνίες του καναπέ και κοπανιέται... να τσιρίζει... έφαγα κεφαλιές και κουτουλιές... συνέχιζε να χτυπιέται...


 
Θεός φυλάξοι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

cythere said:


> Θεός φυλάξοι!


Δεν πρέπει να δημοσιεύουμε τέτοια εδώ, έχουμε και κορίτσια σε ηλικία γάμου, θα πάθουν πανικό. Κι έχουμε και το δημογραφικό πρόβλημα...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 19, 2008)

Ταλαντεύομαι ανάμεσα στη στείρωση και τον ασκητισμό τωρα που το διάβασα. :s


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Ταλαντεύομαι ανάμεσα στη στείρωση και τον *ασκητισμό *τώρα που το διάβασα. :s


Πρόσεξε μόνο μην μπερδέψεις την tantra με τα tantrums.


----------



## andy (Jul 19, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό το παιδάκι ΔΕΝ εκφράζει τον μέσο όρο. Είναι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση. Είναι υπερδραστήριο. Το λεει και η μαμά της. Εεεεεεεεε;;;


----------



## cythere (Jul 19, 2008)

andy said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό το παιδάκι ΔΕΝ εκφράζει τον μέσο όρο. Είναι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση. Είναι υπερδραστήριο. Το λεει και η μαμά της. Εεεεεεεεε;;;


 
Χωρίς να θέλω να σ' απογοητεύσω, πολλά είναι έτσι!
Ο Νίκελ είχε ανεβάσει ένα άκρως διδακτικό βιντεάκι εδώ, για ρίξε μια ματιά!


----------



## curry (Jul 19, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το κοριτσάκι (ή κάποιο ακριβώς σαν αυτό) καθόταν πίσω μου σε μια ταβέρνα πριν από έναν μήνα. Τόσο μικρό και όμως τέτοια τσιρίδα! 
Στο τέλος σκεφτόμουν ότι ήταν ο Τσάκι με σάρκα και οστά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2008)

Μερικές φορές λέγονται και παροξυσμοί τα tantrums, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και το κείμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

Να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι οι κρίσεις υστερίας στα μικρά κορίτσια προς τη μητέρα τους, αυτό ακριβώς δηλαδή που καλείται _tantrum (throw a ~)_ στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία, αποτελούν σύνηθες φαινόμενο. Πέραν του συνδέσμου του nickel, δείτε εδώ: http://www.in.gr/Reviews/placeholder.asp?lngReviewID=38464&lngChapterID=49811&lngItemID=61623 (Αν και εκπλήσσομαι που εκπλήσσεστε οι κυρίες — είναι συνηθέστατο και αναφέρεται συχνά σε βιβλία, αρθρογραφία κλπ.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 20, 2008)

cythere said:


> Θεός φυλάξοι!




Του σκαρώνεις όμως ένα αδερφάκι, και πάνε όλα αυτά περίπατο, γιατί ξέρει ότι έχει χάσει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα το παιχνίδι. (Ναι, όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν πράγματι στα μοναχοπαίδια -- μετά πλακώνονται με το αδέρφι τους)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 20, 2008)

Σατανικό σχέδιο, όχι παίζουμε...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 20, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Σατανικό σχέδιο, όχι παίζουμε...



Είμαι ένας σατανικός κόμης... Πώς τα πήραμε τα γαλόνια, άλλωστε.


----------



## danae (Jul 21, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, το "χτυπιέμαι" δεν με παραπέμπει οπωσδήποτε σε κακομαθημένο. Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό για αυτά τα --κοινά δυστυχώς-- ξεσπάσματα. Αφού πολλές φορές κυριολεκτικά χτυπιούνται (κάτω)...


----------



## Gutbucket (Jul 21, 2008)

Πρόσφατα εγώ το απόδωσα ως 'έκανε σκηνή'.
Πιο επί της ουσίας, όμως, ποιο δημογραφικό, dear Alex? Εδώ πάει να βουλιάξει ο πλανήτης. Ο άνθρωπος είναι μια επιδημία, πάει και τελείωσε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2008)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Gutbucket. Κι αν υπάρχει "δημογραφικό" για τους Έλληνες, τους Γερμανούς ή τους Γάλλους, ο πλανήτης έχει βουλιάξει από όλους τους άλλους. Άρα, το δημογραφικό είναι πρόβλημα από την ανάποδη, προφανώς!


----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2008)

Πήγα και διάβασα όλο το νήμα στο μητεροφόρουμ - ΟΚ, κάτι ψιλά μητρικού ενστίκτου που μου 'χαν απομείνει σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση, εξαφανίστηκαν μια και καλή!
Για την ιστορία, συμφωνώ με το ''άρχισα να χτυπιέμαι''. :)


----------



## kabuki (Jul 23, 2008)

Χμμμ... μήπως θα μας έκανε και το αμόκ; Ή παραείναι βαρύ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Αναβίωση νήματος!
Ένας μπαμπάς λέει στην οχτάχρονη κόρη του, όταν βλέπει πως το δωμάτιό της έχει γίνει "καλοκαιρινό":
A temper tantrum of this magnitude is unacceptable.
Κι αυτή απαντάει:
But I wasn't having a tantrum!

Έκρηξη νεύρων; Κρίση υστερίας; Όμως χάνεται το "παιδικό πείσμα" που περιέχει η λέξη tantrum.

Δεδομένου ότι η ταινία απευθύνεται σε παιδιά, πώς θα το αποδίδατε;


----------

